# Seeking Advice



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everybody,

This is my first post here as you can tell to the left. My question is one that I have searched on this forum for the past few days. It's regarding the switch from puppy to adult food.

Although people have answered the question multiple times, it seems that the answer depends on the puppy in question. So I thought I'd post some pictures of my 3 mo. old puppy (almost exactly 3 mo.) and hopefully you can help me out.

I have fed him Blue Buffalo Life Protection formula for Puppy, Blue Buffalo LBF Large Breed Puppy, and am currently feeding him Kirkland Premium Puppy Dog Food. I transitioned him as recommended, and he never had loose stools. He was also the smallest male of the litter in case that matters.

I currently feed him 3 cups daily, spreading it out over 3 meals. He doesn't seem to be a big eater (eats slowly rather than vacuum it all up), but he finishes it just fine. My concern is that I don't want him to grow too fast and increase his chances of developing hip/bone problems. 


I'd like to switch him to sportmix wholesomes, since it seems to receive good reviews (value for price). The bag is readily available to me, and the back of the bag (mentions) that it can be fed as soon as the puppy is weaned. There are no mentions (on the bag) about the calcium levels, and overall has less nutritional info than blue buffalo and kirkland. 

What do the members here think? 

Thank you

Edit: Was originally going to post pics, but I can't since my post count isn't 3 or greater. I'll post as soon as I can.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sportmix Wholesomes Dog Food | Review and Rating

Not a lot of meat in the one recipe at least, I'd stick with the Kirkland personally if you're looking for a good kibble that's easy on the budget.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

I don't know if you know about this site, it's pretty helpful. Availability means alot unless you are willing to order and have delivered, I prefer to be able to go and get. I would be afraid I would run out before the delivery made  .

If you have Tractor Supply stores local to you, their store brand rates pretty high. I have been feeding their Salmon and Potato for a while and my dogs do really well on it. Shiny coats, very healthy, very good energy level. Actually my younger dog has been on it since I brought him home as a pup. They have several formulas as well as some grain free.


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, that's the same website I checked when I was looking up Sportmix Wholesomes, Rosy. I also agree with preferring something readily available, for the exact same reasons. Is the store brand of Tractor Supply 4health?

I think Sportmix has chicken meal (meat concentrate), which has much more protein than regular meat (which has a lot of moisture). Is there a reason why meat (in kibble) is preferred over chicken meal? I have no problem with purchasing kirkland kibble if that's better, I'm just wondering because Costco requires a membership card. Tractor Supply doesn't.

Here's a pic of my 3 mo. old , by the way. Do you think I should continue to feed him as I have for a few more months or switch now?



















Thank you.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, the tractor supply brand is 4health


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

If you could help me out, I'd appreciate it.

Diamond Naturals, Kirkland Signature, and Victor Beef meal and Brown Rice vs. Victor HiPro Plus? Is the $10 price difference warranted in your opinion?

I'd like to stay away from Nature's Domain if possible. At $31-32 dollars for 35 lbs, the price is comparable to Victor Hi Pro Plus (40 lbs for $39 before tax) and from what I've seen on here, Victor Hi pro plus seems to be as good as it's going to get for $39 (even surpassing other brands that are $15+ pricier)

So if you guys could help me out, I'd really appreciate it. I'd really like to begin switching my puppy sooner rather than later if continuing to feed him kirkland puppy food is going to cause him to grow too rapidly (since it's not specified for large breed).

Thank you.


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Hmm, I was hoping for more advice from this forum, that's why I signed up. I guess I'll just go back to reading. 

I really appreciate you taking the time to comment, Rosy and Shade. Thank you very much.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, FromPuptoDog! I personally don't feed kibble anymore, but when I did, I had the best luck with Earthborn Holistic brand. I don't know if that is available near you, but chewy.com has it. 

I did just want to encourage you to continue posting and asking questions. Friday-Sunday are usually pretty slow, as I'm assuming most members here are out training their dogs.  Usually things pick up again on Monday! Good luck with your food search!


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you for your response GypsyGhost. I appreciate it a great deal.

One thing I liked about the Victor Hi Pro Plus, is that it's sold at a feed store a few blocks from my house. I like the idea of supporting a local business, who imo provides an amazing price on this food. 

I have read around the forum, I'm not simply starting threads due to laziness. I've lurked for a while, reading thread after thread. For example, I would've liked it if Zach's Quality Dog Food was available near me, but it's not. From what I've read on this forum, it seems like a great food at an unbeatable price. But shipping to me, from Zach's, is prohibitively high. At that price for the kibble and shipping, any food in the Victor line is just more economical. Texas seems like a hot spot for high quality, American made, inexpensive, dog food. But I'm not from there.

The only reason I haven't already bought Victor Hi Pro Plus, is because of the Min Calcium level listed (1.4%). It seems a bit odd to me that they list a minimum level for that, rather than a maximum level. I've contacted them to see whether the information is correct, and if it is, what the Max level is. The Beef Meal and Brown Rice is $10 cheaper for 40 lbs, but that one isn't reviewed as highly as the Victor Hi Pro Plus. For $10 more a month (that's how long I expect a bag to last), I don't mind buying the higher rated one. But again, I'm concerned about the calcium level. I've read on here that it's not good to have such high calcium levels for a developing GSD puppy.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

No problem! I have never fed Victor, but people who use it seem pretty darn happy with it! It was on my list of kibbles to try, but we switched to raw before that happened. I would feed whatever formula you feel most comfortable with. As long as your puppy does well on it and likes it, either Victor formula should be fine. You may be able to feed a little less of the Hi Pro Plus, because it has more calories per cup.


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

For anyone wondering about Victor Hi Pro Plus, this is the message I received.



> Thanks for your growing interest in Victor Super Premium Dog Food. we stay very close on all of our guaranteed analysis statement. The calcium/ phosphorous ratio here is 1.4/1 which is good. Hi-Pro Plus is avery good well balalnacved food, 30% protein, 20% fat and 30% carbs.
> Thanks again The Victor Team


I realize it's only a total of 80% lol. But the brochure is online so that's not an issue.


----------

